

Installing Turbo c++ On Windows 64 bit - AndreyKarpov
http://tronzone.blogspot.com/2012/03/installing-turbo-c-on-windows-64-bit.html

======
dguaraglia
Wow, this post even links to a pirated version of VMWare :/

